# Anyone Used Carpro Ech2o?



## waqasr (Oct 22, 2011)

Just ordered this and excited to try it. Been using rinse less washes exclusively now for ~6 years or so. 

Just wanted to get your thoughts and opinions on it and maybe dilution preferences. 

Hoping to do a review when it arrives:thumb:


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Not used but certainly will purchase it some point. 
1:200 rinseless wash dilution.


----------



## Chrisdiver (Apr 22, 2016)

i used it as a QD and mixed a little reload in to it great for top ups!


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

waqasr said:


> Just ordered this and excited to try it. Been using rinse less washes exclusively now for ~6 years or so.
> 
> Just wanted to get your thoughts and opinions on it and maybe dilution preferences.
> 
> Hoping to do a review when it arrives:thumb:


Its on my wishlist for 2017...Ill be interested in your thought about it if you will manage to review it :thumb:

Here are some dilution ratios of this product:

Quick Detailer:
1. Shake well and dilute 1:15 ~ 1:25
2. Spray, spread, and wipe off completely

Waterless Wash:
1. Shake well and dilute 1:5 ~ 1:15
2. Spray liberally across one entire panel
3. Lightly wipe with CarPro BOA towel flipping towel to fresh sides often
4. Spray once more across panel surface
5. Using a fresh BOA towel wipe surface removing remainder of dust and dirt
6. Move to next panel, repeat steps 2-5, and continue around vehicle
7. Final wipe entire vehicle with a fresh clean towel as needed

Clay Lubricant: 1:40

Rinse-less Wash: 2oz per 3 gallon (1:200)


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

As above, looking forward to your comments/review


----------



## waqasr (Oct 22, 2011)

Well I received this today, hopefully be able to try it out on the weekend, though the cars not very dirty will try to take some pics and get a write up done.


----------

